# The Rouge River and Johnson Creek



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Does the Rouge River, with the exception of Johnson creek, have trout?

Just wondering, because I have heard stories of people catching trout there...although they may not be true.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have heard of small Brown Trout in some of the upstream areas and tribs; and have heard of small runs of Steelhead in the lower river. The reports I have gotten have not made me want to try it myself.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

They also used to have kids fishing derby's on it as well they stocked it with rainbows for kids to catch so there maybe some straglers left over but probably not in any great numbers.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

I would be very, very suprised if the river had any type of population of Trout. As stated "if" and thats a big IF, the river has any trout in it i would
think that they are really from Johnson creek or some other colder/cleaner 
trib. Or some be be caught around the time of that kids fishing derby.
If i remember a DNR report from years ago the river was way to polluted, with the lower sections the most polluted in the state, and the water warms to much for a substainable fish population. I have heard and read that steelies do run the lower river. So i would have to say that an odd trout may work itself into the system, but to try to target trout on it would be a waste of time,IMO.

(regarding the "i heard storys of trout being caught". Why is it that its always someones story but we never ever meet the actual person who did the catching?)


----------



## hornet007 (Feb 11, 2006)

Within the last year in the Livonia Observer newspaper was an article about Rainbow Trout in the Rouge River in Canton. I wasn't able to clip it, nor do the date or author come to me. But, there was a picture of the author with a rainbow. Where exactly he was fishing he did not say; I don't know because although I had a pretty good idea, I didn't get the chance to go check it out. 

If you're bored, find some access and throw some spinners, and find out!


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

I have fished the rouge river near ..... and have nothing to report.:yikes:


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

There are lots of Brown Trout in the Rouge....especially after a heavy rainstorm when the sewer system overflows :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

in the Streamside Journal about someone catching a number of small rainbows in the Rouge.

Dan


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

DetroitIron, I've also caught sewer bass - charmin, corn and peas all seem to work pretty well...


----------



## Belair (Sep 22, 2003)

We've caught several rainbow trout in the upper reaches of the Rouge. The article you mention... I was with the guy when he caught them. His name is Kurt Kuban, editor for the Observer. It is a small population in an isolated area. I also have a photo of a large dead steelhead that we pulled out of the Rouge in Canton several years ago. I could post it on here if anyone is interested.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Belair said:


> We've caught several rainbow trout in the upper reaches of the Rouge. The article you mention... I was with the guy when he caught them. His name is Kurt Kuban, editor for the Observer. It is a small population in an isolated area. I also have a photo of a large dead steelhead that we pulled out of the Rouge in Canton several years ago. I could post it on here if anyone is interested.


 
Do you have pics of the rainbows? How would you say the condition of the Rouge is in the upper reaches? Is the water clear and cold?


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Places like that can get fished out very quickly


----------



## Belair (Sep 22, 2003)

Exactly why the location has never been disclosed. It would get fished out VERY quickly. The upper reaches are starting to get better, as far as water quality goes. Over the past ten years the Dissolved Oxygen has continued to rise, suspended solids are down, and phosphorus levels down. All good indicators of improving water quality. We've even been pulling out stone flies during some of the sampling events. Still a long way to go though after 100 years of abuse.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Belair said:


> Exactly why the location has never been disclosed.


I think statements like this become nothing more than challenges to most fishermen on these forums. Maybe not as an intent to fishout the area you speak of, but just to witness the change and proof that there are trout (gamefish) near home.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

There are a few isolated trout in some upper headwater tribs of the rouge river.Some of these tribs are near livonia also near Canton.They did some electroshocking surveys and to everyones amazement trout did show up in small numbers.Some of these upper tribs do run clear and cold yes and fishing them is not very easy.I fished some of these tribs about 4-6 years back with some success.Im not sure now how far developement has encroached into these areas now but it could be that this has had negative affects on the quality of water in some of these areas.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Try the stretch near Plymouth Township thats where I caught some small brookies about 6-7 years agnce again developement may have encroached into this area by now and things may have now been ruined.


----------

